# converting floor 4wd to automatic dash style 4wd



## patrick g (Feb 21, 2018)

Can you convert a floor 4wd system to a dash style 4wd in a 2012 dodge 3500


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

With some determination anything is possible. Why do you want to convert it?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

I gotta ask why you would want to? I am sure it can be done but price may not be feasible.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the transfer cases are different. One has the manual linkage, the other has the electric motor to engage the four wheel drive. Then you'd have to figure a way to work the electric motor for 2wd, 4wd hi and 4wd lo. I guess you could get the factory switch and all the necessary components. 

You might be better off trying a few of the Dodge/Ram forums to see if those guys have done it. 

Good luck, NYH1.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

NYH1 said:


> I'm pretty sure the transfer cases are different. One has the manual linkage, the other has the electric motor to engage the four wheel drive. Then you'd have to figure a way to work the electric motor for 2wd, 4wd hi and 4wd lo. I guess you could get the factory switch and all the necessary components.
> 
> You might be better off trying a few of the Dodge/Ram forums to see if those guys have done it.
> 
> Good luck, NYH1.


I'm thinking either living with what he has, or getting a new truck are the 2 best options.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'm thinking either living with what he has, or getting a new truck are the 2 best options.


I agree 100%.

NYH1.


----------



## patrick g (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm wanting to put a black and red rebel interior in with the center console that goes all the way up to the dash, i want to change the dash out to a nicer model dodge dash which all has the dash mount 4wd knob, so why go only half way and not all the way to the finish line, just wanted to know why would need to be done in the transmission and electrical parts cause I'm already planning on a new dash


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

patrick g said:


> I'm wanting to put a black and red rebel interior in with the center console that goes all the way up to the dash, i want to change the dash out to a nicer model dodge dash which all has the dash mount 4wd knob, so why go only half way and not all the way to the finish line, just wanted to know why would need to be done in the transmission and electrical parts cause I'm already planning on a new dash


I think a different truck is the best route here...


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

patrick g said:


> I'm wanting to put a black and red rebel interior in with the center console that goes all the way up to the dash, i want to change the dash out to a nicer model dodge dash which all has the dash mount 4wd knob, so why go only half way and not all the way to the finish line, just wanted to know why would need to be done in the transmission and electrical parts cause I'm already planning on a new dash


You wouldn't have to do anything to the transmission. It's the transfer case that you'd have to change things on.

I'm pretty sure they use two different transfer cases. Or at least one of the outside case covers is different. The manual shift unit has places on the case cover drilled and tapped for the linkage. The electric shift unit has a window cutout on the case cover for the electric motor to fit in. There's also a wiring harness for the electric shift unit.

It's a big project to say the least, probably going to be a costly one too. Personally I wouldn't do it. It actually went out of my way to find a truck that had the manual shift t-case. We all have our own preferences though.

Good luck, NYH1.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I think the only way to do that would be to swap in the push button case.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

jonniesmooth said:


> I think the only way to do that would be to swap in the push button case.


Yeah, I agree.

I think it might be easier and cheaper to modify the interior pieces to work with the manual shift case then actually changing it to an electric shift case.

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

It's been asked and answered...but WHY?


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Change tranfer case to electric and get all proper accessory and connecting parts for dash etc. It would probably be easier to customize the new center counsel around the floor shifter.

I understand marks point, floor shifter has less parts to break. I find either way simple and easy to use.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

floor shift to electric conversion =


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm not sure if there is a floor shift electric, but floor shift lever versus pushbutton transfer cases are typically two completely different animals.

The pushbutton/shift on the fly cases are usually planetary gearsets with electric clutches. I know someone who designed them for Borg-Warner - expected number of engagements of low range over their life, about 20. 

Manually shifted transfer cases are typically spur gears, and have to be shifted when stopped. Much more rugged, just not as convenient.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Aerospace Eng said:


> I'm not sure if there is a floor shift electric, but floor shift lever versus pushbutton transfer cases are typically two completely different animals.
> 
> The pushbutton/shift on the fly cases are usually planetary gearsets with electric clutches. I know someone who designed them for Borg-Warner - expected number of engagements of low range over their life, about 20.
> 
> Manually shifted transfer cases are typically spur gears, and have to be shifted when stopped. Much more rugged, just not as convenient.


Manual shift transfer cases are shifted just like electric shift transfer cases. Instead of pushing a button or turning a nob, you pull a lever. No stopping required. Unless shifting into or out of low range. Then, again it's the same procedure as an electric shift unit. At least with Dodge/Ram units.

NYH1.


----------

